# Just something that happen around here today.



## john19485 (Nov 10, 2018)

I was going to bed last night , I've been having something like god telling me I had to stop by this old man's house , that I had seen out tending to his garden a couple years back, the last two years I had not seen him out, I never met him before, I decided to get it over with so I picked up a card today , and wrote a note to him, I went to his side screen  door , and saw thru it ,he was  setting there, I knock, and went inside, I told him why I was there, he read my card, and then told me  his wife just passed away last week, he said he was 97, and she was 92, his name was Walter, he was a Veteran, I forgot to ask him what branch he was in, but that does not matter , his son was there with him , he had came down from Arizona , I was leaving and Walter just wanted to keep holding my hand, I hated to leave.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 10, 2018)

Awwww... such a touching story 
How sweet & sentimental.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 10, 2018)

Such a nice story. I bet you brought that man some much needed comfort.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2018)

John that's so lovely. I believe fate was telling you to go and see this man, and even though his son was there, I believe the old man needs your friendship if you can give it to him, he's probably very lonely as well as heartbroken at the loss of his wife. I hope you can pop in and visit with him often...


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2018)

Bless you John. I also hope you can drop in on him at least now and then. What a lift you'll give to him! :love_heart:


----------



## john19485 (Nov 10, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Bless you John. I also hope you can drop in on him at least now and then. What a lift you'll give to him! :love_heart:



His son told me his stepdaughter, lives with him, the three of them are trying to decide if he should go in a home , or what to do, his son asked me to come back and visit his dad, wish I had taken a picture, but I didn't want to intrude on the moment.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2018)

Oh I hope you will return to visit the old man, it sounds like he's desperate for a friend...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2018)

That sounds very special John, I'm so glad you had the urge to visit this man.  So sad that he just lost his wife, and at that age I imagine it is really especially hard emotionally.  Touching that Walter didn't want to let go of your hand, you're very kind and I'm sure it meant the world to him.  Would be great if you could see him again while you can. :sentimental:


----------



## drifter (Nov 10, 2018)

One of those special occasions, John.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 11, 2018)

You're a good man, John.  Bravo Zulu.


----------

